# hinge on wulff bermuda triangle taper?



## mel (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi all,
Based on the positive response I received on this Forum for the Bermuda TT line, I'm thinking of buying an 8 weight to be used on a Temple Fork BVK rod. I'll be fishing in Naples in March and early April for trout, snook, reds, and whatever else I can find, from a kayak or beach between south Naples and Marco Island. Everyone seems to like this TT line, but I'm concerned about the abrupt taper between the 30' head and the running line. There appears to be no gradual transition. Does this create a noticeable, disagreeable "hinge" when casting beyond 30'? Thanks in advance for the feedback....


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

No. The line casts seamlessly. I have never had an issue with that.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

8 wt Bermuda triangle taper first 30 ft weights in at 243 grains.
(240 = 9 wt)
It is normal to "up" one line weight than your rod when using shooting heads. I have Complete sets of shooting heads for 6, 7, and 9 wt rods. 100+ foot casts with a shooting head is no big deal after some practice for an experienced caster. 

All my shooting heads are 30 ft., Cortland or SA lines. The Biggest difference between the Bermuda and my shooting heads is the shooting line used after the taper. The Bermuda has an actual small diameter fly line where my shooting line is basically 20# mono. 

Even sitting in your yak you should be able to cast 70/80 ft. with out a problem.


----------



## landlord2401 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mel
There appears to be no gradual transition. Does this create a noticeable, disagreeable "hinge" when casting beyond 30'? 

There is a big difference between casting beyond 30’ and carrying more than 30’ of line. Overhang is a term for the amount of running line outside the rod tip. With any line when we attempt to carry more than a few feet of running line hinging occurs. It is easy with a 30 ft head to carry the entire head and shoot line to greater distances. With longer heads depending on casting skill level the caster may have trouble carrying the entire head. The disadvantage is the head inside the rod tip eliminates hinging but doesn’t shoot near as efficiently as running line. 

One of the ways to get more distance with short heads is to shoot line on the final back cast. When you stop the shoot the rod will preload and it is time for the forward delivery cast. This takes perfect timing. 

There is a reason fly lines come in so many profiles. 
Good luck and have fun experimenting with different lines.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm a fan of TT.. it casts as well or better than most of the lines I've tried... Over lining my rod didn't really work out for me... It improved my short game in high wind conditions, but over all I didn't like the way it performed... I went back to matching line # to rod # and worked on my casting mechanics..


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Probably my favorite line to date. Albeit, I put a BTT lost tip (clear intermediate tip) on a 10wt salt and it was a total dud. I was ready to sell the rod. Put a regular BTT line on and it is a dream. Maybe I got a bad line, but it hinges like crazy.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I used to have bvk with the wulff line - great combo, it's a great casting line - only thing I don't love is it has a tendency to feel a little "gummy" to me - I assume because it is a non textured line. No issues at all with hinging.I've really been enjoying the airflow ridge tropical clear tip lately (I've come back to this line, and it now has replaced the BTT as my favorite - at least at the moment), and I think one of the reasons is that the grooves in the line help it shoot and feel a little smoother in the guides.Both are dynamite casting lines, as I'm sure are many others.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

mel said:


> Hi all,
> Based on the positive response I received on this Forum for the Bermuda TT line, I'm thinking of buying an 8 weight to be used on a Temple Fork BVK rod. I'll be fishing in Naples in March and early April for trout, snook, reds, and whatever else I can find, from a kayak or beach between south Naples and Marco Island. Everyone seems to like this TT line, but I'm concerned about the abrupt taper between the 30' head and the running line. There appears to be no gradual transition. Does this create a noticeable, disagreeable "hinge" when casting beyond 30'? Thanks in advance for the feedback....


Mel - are you looking at the graphic of the line on their site, or the line itself? The graphic is exaggerated - I have probably 10 BTT lines and never had an issue with any. And there is NOT a hinge by any means. The line would be garbage and totally trashed on these boards if that was the case. It is the most recommended line on these boards by far. You'll love it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

MSG said:


> I used to have bvk with the wulff line - great combo, it's a great casting line - only thing I don't love is it has a tendency to feel a little "gummy" to me - I assume because it is a non textured line. No issues at all with hinging.I've really been enjoying the airflow ridge tropical clear tip lately (I've come back to this line, and it now has replaced the BTT as my favorite - at least at the moment), and I think one of the reasons is that the grooves in the line help it shoot and feel a little smoother in the guides.Both are dynamite casting lines, as I'm sure are many others.


The BTT is actually textured - it has micro cross hatch texture if you look closely at it. Not sure why it felt gummy. Where you using the Bermuda Triangle Taper? Or a standard Triangle Taper? The standard is not textured, I believe, but that is also not a warm water salt line.


----------

